# Custom Sequin Heat Transfers



## bridgeph (Oct 16, 2009)

I am looking for a company that makes custom sequin and rhinestone transfers like this. PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Try CSTown. You can e-mail Irene at feb@Cstown.com. Or try contacting their USA location:

http://www.cstown.com/ 
*CSTOWN USA*2880 Bicentennial #100-232
Las Vegas, NV 89044
(702) 567-0047 （Pacific Time Zone)


----------

